# Pls Pray for Secret



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel that I'm the worse Malt Mom in the world. I was grooming Secret today and hurt her very badly.

 Secret used to be an Angel when she was being groomed, but during the last 1 1/2 years, she doesn't tolerate grooming well and it is a fight just to brush her out much let do a cut down/trim. I had let her hair grow too long and was going to do a cut down on her this afternoon. She is now a little over 14 and only weighs 3.8 lbs. She is so tiny and frail that I'm always afraid I will hurt her if I try to restrain her too much. As she's now also COMPLETELY DEAF, she can't hear me when I try to calm her when I use a harsh command to try to get her to be still. She just won't be still for grooming.

Because I had let her hair grow too long, I though I would use the scissors to cut it shorter, then bath her and then do the cut down with the clippers. I thought that if the hair was shorter, it would take less drying time and be easier on her.

So as I was using the scissors on her back, she moved at just the wrong time and I cut her skin on her back just below the shoulders. It bled, but not much, so I used a 30 blade (the shortest I have) to cut the rest of the hair in that area to see what I was dealing with. I had cut about a 2" flap of skin.

I had opened up a flap on her skin that definitely needed stitches. I knew she was in pain and grabbed my purse and got to the car and to the Vets. My Vet had left for the day and I ended up taking her to another Vet in the area. She definitely needed medical attention.

It ended up with them being able to use a local (as I did not want her to go under a general) and then use surgical glue to tack the open flap closed -- but then they had to put in 7 staples to make sure that it didn't open again. They were very good and did give her an injection for pain. Now the area looks worse than when it first happened, but that's because of the staples. They gave me antibiotics (clavamox) and pain meds for the next 3 days. They advised that I should put a t-shirt on her. 

When we got home, she wouldn't eat her dinner (and still won't eat any chicken) which is very unusual for her as she loves to eat. I put her in her favorite bed while I was getting dinner for the other 2 girls and I could hear her whinning (which she never does). I gave her some Metcam that I had here (not the pain meds they gave for tomorrow) and that seemed to quite her for a while. When I went back to her bed to give her the Metcam, she had peed in the bed (which she never does). She hasn't settled down or gone to sleep but is now walking around a little bit.

I have already been struggling with whether or not her quality of life is still good and had a long talk with my NM Vet prior to coming to Florida. 

Secret is almost totally blind, is totally deaf and seems to sleep most of the time, but still can find her way around the house. Adjusting to a new layout at the Florida Condo is hard on her, but she has seemed to manager. She seems to get around mostly by smell by putting her nose almost to the floor. And, even prior to today's accident, she mostly wants to go off by herself and sleep in one of her beds on the floor and not really want to be with me or with Lacie and Breeze. When I pick her up to put her on the sofa with us, she mostly just wants down again. She normally doesn't have potty accidents. Today was an exception.

Anyway, my little girls needs your prayers. The Vet says that the cut isn't serious, but I believe that anything in a fluff that is a little over 14 is serious. I just feel so GUILTY and am so upset with myself that I can't stop crying and am making myself sick with worry.

I'm going to put her in my bed and try to get her to get some sleep.

Please, please, please pray for her. She's so little and helpless.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Praying for little Secret... Don't feel bad, it was an accident! They happen, and she will be okay. 

As for her quality of life, I feel like you will know when it is time, she will give you a sign. I know this is never easy.. Probably the hardest decision pet owners will have to make. Keeping you both in my thoughts!


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh Lynn, you poor thing. I imagine Secret has had a bad upset today and she'll be better tomorrow once she gets some sleep and unwinds from this. Please, don't blame yourself. Seems as Moms we do that even though we know in our hearts it wasn't meant or we didn't know something. They cannot TELL us what is wrong and we are always second guessing ourselves. Even though she is deaf and blind she can still sense if you are upset so maybe some of her behavior could stem from that. I will keep her AND especially you in my thoughts, close to my heart and in my prayers....try and have a better night...and in the light of day things will be better. Bless your heart....she will be ok Momma....hugs...really big ones...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I know your kicking yourself and wishing you wouldn't have even groomed her, I remember all I went through with my Miss Bow, bathing took both Lorin and me, it was horrible, I finally took her to the vet in Yuma who new her and she tried to cut her hair, but called and we picked her up, after that whenever she got a mat I cut it out, just didn't matter what she looked like, just wanted her comfortable. I always kept a shirt or sweater on her. It's so hard when they are old, Miss Bow couldn't see or hear, but she felt safe being held like a baby. Her teeth went bad almost over night, so I had to blend all her food and feed her by spoon. We bought a playpen and that's where she stayed most of the time, unless she wanted out.
Poor little Secret, I'll be praying for her and for you, it's hard.

Heavenly Father, thank you for little Secret, thank you Lord for the healthy years you have given her. Lord touch her wound, may it heal quickly, Lord I ask for this pain medicine to work on little Secret so she might get rest. I also ask that you be with Lynn, calm her spirit, help her to rest in your arms. Lord may she feel your presence as she reads this. Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S...............secretly praying for yourayer:

E...............everybody is sending hugs:sLo_grouphug3:

C...............can you tell us when you feel better?:chili:

R...............remember to tell mommy not to feel so bad:heart:

E...............eventually you will feel better:yes:

T...............the worse is behind us, and now it's recovering time:aktion033:





.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Secret. I know you feel bad but stuff happens and will happen. We just have to roll with it. If she can't hear or see, she may be "sensing" your anxiety over the accident. I hope she is doing better today.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn, I am so sorry this has happened to you and Secret! First of all it was an accident. You cannot beat yourself up about it. That only makes Secret feel worse. She needs comfort and love now, and yes she senses all that you feel. As for letting her go, she will tell you. When my boy Rocco was so sick for so long I could see it in his eyes. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry this has happened and I hope she is dong better this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry Lynn. Obviously it was an accident and you should not blame yourself. Secret will heal. I am very reluctant to trim Lucky because I am afraid of hurting him. With him the issues is a darting tongue. One of those small batter clippers might be a good choice because you are less likely to nick.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Lynn, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Secret and you too. I know you feel terrible, but it was an accident caused by her sudden movement. It could happen to anyone and I know you are very experience at grooming. I'm sure the trip to the vet and the procedures were traumatic for her, which probably explains why she is acting this way now. It is so hard to know what to do as they age, but I agree that you will know when it's time. After all, nobody knows her better than you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! I'm so sorry that happened. You can't blame yourself, it was an accident. I'll keep Secret in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, bless you. . . sending loving hugs for you & prayers for little girl. It is one of my fears for my 2---esp. Kitzel since he & Lucky both have the same issue & it is not a good one! Let us know how you guys are doing after you sleep.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dearest Lynn, this is the hard part of loving a pet. Secret will sense your love and care and recover her scare, just takes time.
I do hope she will show improvement today to help settle you.
Hugs,
C


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened but just remember it was an accident. I can guarantee Secret does not blame you. I am sure we have all accidently hurt our babies at some time or another by stepping on their feet or accidently kicking them when they get underfoot. We certainly don't mean to but yes it does make us feel horrible. Thank goodness they don't hold it against us. I hurt Pipper's foot and made him yelp the other day just the way I was wiping off his feet I think I squeezed it too hard. What did he do after he yelped...... he gave me kisses to tell me not to feel bad, he knew I didn't mean to. Hopefully Secret's much better today.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry Lynn. Aging is so hard to deal with. Accidents do happen, so try not to feel guilty. Hopefully, she's doing better today.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*I will just echo Paula's prayer*

Heavenly Father, thank you for little Secret, thank you Lord for the healthy years you have given her. Lord touch her wound, may it heal quickly, Lord I ask for this pain medicine to work on little Secret so she might get rest. I also ask that you be with Lynn, calm her spirit, help her to rest in your arms. Lord may she feel your presence as she reads this. Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

It brought me to tears as I read such a heartfelt prayer for this sweet little fluff and her mom who loves her so very much and has cared for her so lovingly for so many years. Hugs and love and prayers for both of you today. Secret knows you love her and she knows it was an accident. It's going to be ok.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Secret is a little trouper, I hope she hasn't lost her lust for life just yet. But on the other hand, what I'm going through with Archie makes me realize these guys aren't going to live forever...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I know exactly what you are going through. Ru was almost 17 when she got her wings, but she was old and feeble for several years. Besides being almost blind, hard of hearing and boney skinny, she had a skin condition. The treatment was 2 baths a week in medicated shampoo, which had to stay on for 20 minutes. She cried and tried to jump out of the bath the whole time. I was so afraid of hurting her that the baths came less frequently. In the end it was a long time since I tried to bathe her. Her hair was very thin and I would just cut it off. She slept most of the time and stayed by herself. She didn't like to be touched at all. But she loved to eat. Sometimes she would prance around like a happy young dog while waiting for me to give her breakfast.

Every time I looked at her I felt sad. I just gave her lots of food and treats. 

I hope that Secret heals quickly from the accident, and you have a few more years of misery and a stinky little old dog to take care of.

Tell Secret that Auntie Sylvia loves her to pieces.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers and kindness.

We had a terrible night. Secret was in so much pain and just couldn't get comfortable and kept whimpering from time to time. I finally gave up and gave her a pain pill around 3:00 a.m. and coaxed her to eat her dinner. Actually, this was a pill so I had to put it in something to get it in her mouth and she seemed hungry so I brought her dinner (which she hadn't eaten) to bed and she gobbled it up which I thought was a good sign.

But she still didn't go to sleep and was shaking and whimpering until about 10:00 a.m. when she finally went to sleep in her bed. I'm going to just leave her to rest until she gets up. I don't know if the pain meds kicked in or she was finally just so exhausted.

Paula -- the prayer was lovely and I do remember all that you went through with Miss Bow. I also don't care what Secret's grooming looks like right now -- just to keep her clean and mat-free.

Sylvia -- like your Ru, Secret does have moments when she's still like a young puppy -- but they get to be fewer and fewer.

Pat -- she still loves her food and is still a little piggy so I do guess that is still a zest for life. From time to time she still runs and plays with me a little.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynn, I'm sure its harder on you than on her, they are forgiving little souls. I'm so sorry she had a bad night, but glad she finally got some rest. Hopefully today is better for both of you! 

Will she lay on your lap quietly while you work on her grooming? The last couple years, I did as much of Lexie's grooming as possible with her laying on her side in my lap. Not easy to do, but so much easier for her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Lynn, it happens. I did the same thing to Milo(in the exact same spot) a few years ago.
It was not your fault, and dogs are so forgiving. 

I hope little Secret recovers quickly x


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry about sweet little Secret. Don't beat yourself up. It was an accident as everyone has said. I pray that she will heal quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, you know I am sorry for what happened. It was an accident. You and I both know that Secret is fragile right now. And, I know that you are doing your very best to take tender loving care of this precious angel.

I am glad we talked on the phone late last night. I love you, girlfriend. 

Please give Secret some gentle kisses from me. 

Hugs and love to you and the girls.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this. I'm so sorry, Lynn. As everyone has said, accidents happen. They just do and you can't blame yourself. She went through trauma, probably not as much from the nick as from going to the vet, strange place, strange voices, staples, etc. Totally out of her frame of reference so I'm sure she's stressed Hoping sleep will help and yes I'd let her sleep as much as she wants.
At lunch my cousin and I were talking about her mom who had alzheimersi and how painful it was to watch her and how she would say "Not good" in Yiddish to say that she didnt want to come to this. And I said to her "At least with our pets we can decide when life is too hard for them and we can help them." That's my belief and I think you'll know when Secret is having more bad times and not enough good ones and will help her. (((hugs)))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Lynn I'm so sorry about Secret and the accident. I hope you are both feeling better, I think I would feel the same as you. Try to remember that the vet said it wasn't serious, and she'll be better soon. Times like this is when you would like another sm friend near to help you through the night but it sounds like you did by phone...which was great.

I hope Secret feels better today. Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lynn, I am so sorry that this happened. No matter how careful we are, all it takes is one second..one little movement.. and an accident can happen. I hope Secret is feeling better today.
When their sight and hearing isn't good, I am sure any little change can stress them out. My old guys Buddy and Teddy both lost both hearing and sight. One thing that really helped them find their way around is using scents to help them "map" their surroundings. If Secret is having a hard time finding her way around you can use scents to mark different spots, like her food and her bed. You can use essential oils, or they make little stickers that you can use. I have some that I am not using and would be happy to send you if you would like them, just PM me.
(like this: Amazon.com : Innovet Pet Products Tracerz Scent Guides for Blind Pets : Innovet Pet Products : Pet Training And Behavioral Aids : Pet Supplies)
It is so hard to know how they are feeling when they are old - I wish they could talk and tell us. If Secret still loves her food, and still plays once in a while, it sounds like she is happy.
Sending good thoughts and prayers for Secret and for you! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're not a bad mommy accidents happen. I cut Amber's ear once it bled like crazy. I felt so badly. Bitsy is blind and frail too. She fights me on grooming too because she's so confused. Bitsy was peeling the bed at night so we stopped water after 7 pm and as a back up we do a doggie diaper at night. So far she's woke up dry. 

I know these decisions are so hard. If she's still got some quality of life you have to make that choice. By all to your vet and see what he says. 
We'll pray for you and Secret and hold you in our hearts.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Praying for sweet Secret. I hope she's feeling better now. Sending hugs.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Lynn, endlessly sorry for you and little Secret!

Please don't blame yourself as it was an accident and unfortunately these kind of things can happen sometimes.

Sending lots of good well wishes to your girl and hope she'll recover quickly. Hugs to you!


----------

